# Lovepedal 200lbs of Gold



## music6000 (Apr 14, 2022)

Has anybody got or tried the 200lbs of Gold?
What's the Drive circuit based on?????


----------



## Betty Wont (Apr 14, 2022)

YATS


----------



## ICTRock (Apr 14, 2022)

lovepedal and 200lbs of gold? isn't that like jumbo shrimp?


----------



## cdwillis (Apr 14, 2022)

Having never played one, or seen the board, but knowing Lovepedal, I'd almost guarantee its some form of an Eternity/SoS with a COT/Electra for the boost side.


----------



## Betty Wont (Apr 14, 2022)

They literally state in their media that it is a silicone fuzz face into a tube screamer.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 14, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> They literally state in their media that it is a silicone fuzz face into a tube screamer.


''silicone fuzz face into a tube screamer'' is the part I want to confirm is in there!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 14, 2022)

music6000 said:


> ''silicone fuzz face into a tube screamer'' is the part I want to confirm is in there!


Check out what happens at 1:57, Tube screamer doesn't do that!


----------



## cdwillis (Apr 14, 2022)

Well, shit. I've never listened to that one.

That's my bad for assuming it's an Eternity Burst/Kanji/E6/Fuse/Roadhouse/Silver/Kalamazoo with a Church of Tone 50/Woodrow/Les Luis/HIgh Power Tweed Twin/Englishman/Tchula/ considering how many times that guys put out the same modded circuit with a different name lol


----------



## music6000 (Apr 15, 2022)

cdwillis said:


> Well, shit. I've never listened to that one.
> 
> That's my bad for assuming it's an Eternity Burst/Kanji/E6/Fuse/Roadhouse/Silver/Kalamazoo with a Church of Tone 50/Woodrow/Les Luis/HIgh Power Tweed Twin/Englishman/Tchula/ considering how many times that guys put out the same modded circuit with a different name lol


It is known as a intermixed gain/bias control, it makes that noise because voltage is passing through it!


----------



## cdwillis (Apr 15, 2022)

music6000 said:


> It is known as a intermixed gain/bias control, it makes that noise because voltage is passing through it!



Sounds like the same wooshing wiper noise you get when you adjust the gain on a Zvex Super Hard On or the time I breadboarded a fuzz face and messed up putting the cap with the fuzz control.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 15, 2022)

cdwillis said:


> Sounds like the same wooshing wiper noise you get when you adjust the gain on a Zvex Super Hard On or the time I breadboarded a fuzz face and messed up putting the cap with the fuzz control.


Yep, the same Crackle is OK principal!


----------



## music6000 (May 18, 2022)

cdwillis said:


> Sounds like the same wooshing wiper noise you get when you adjust the gain on a Zvex Super Hard On or the time I breadboarded a fuzz face and messed up putting the cap with the fuzz control.


The Boost side is Opamp Based!
The Drive/Fuzz side is unique to this pedal & is an OpAmp based Drive circuit with unique clipping combined with a Fuzz Face style circuit!!!


----------



## Feral Feline (May 19, 2022)

So it's a silicone Fuzz Face > Tube Screamer with an MXR MicroAmp tacked on at the end...


----------



## music6000 (May 19, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> So it's a silicone Fuzz Face > Tube Screamer with an MXR MicroAmp tacked on at the end...


No & No!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 19, 2022)

_"Lotsa people talkin', few of them know..."_

- Robert Plant


----------



## music6000 (Jun 27, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> So it's a silicone Fuzz Face > Tube Screamer with an MXR MicroAmp tacked on at the end...


Zen > Fuzz Face!








						5lb Bag Fuzz - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Lovepedal 200lbs of Gold (Fuzz Side)




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## swyse (Jun 28, 2022)

so like an opposite order dover drive?


----------



## Robert (Jun 28, 2022)

Ahhh you know, you're right.   I didn't even catch that.

There's a couple components different but that's basically what it is.


----------



## swyse (Jun 28, 2022)

Think it would be possible to 2n1 them with an order switch?


----------



## DAJE (Jun 28, 2022)

Silicon and silicone are different things. That extra E means rubbery plastic. The chips are silicon.









						The difference between silicon and silicone
					

It's one of the most common confusions in the English language. In short, silicon is the chemical element Si, while silicone is a synthetic polymer.




					www.zmescience.com


----------



## Robert (Jun 28, 2022)

DAJE said:


> Silicon and silicone are different things.


----------



## Fingolfen (Jul 29, 2022)

swyse said:


> Think it would be possible to 2n1 them with an order switch?


I'd think so, but I'd love to see a full trace to understand how they're integrated...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 31, 2022)

DAJE said:


> Silicon and silicone are different things. That extra E means rubbery plastic. The chips are silicon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd post a visual aid, but I'd probably get banned.


----------



## szukalski (Jul 31, 2022)

Silicon implants are good.


----------

